# New Member- Help w/ Jiangdong Jf168 engine



## Renobird (Jun 7, 2008)

New Member- Help w/ Jiangdong Jf168 engine
Hello Group: New Member as of today 6/07/08. I am a fire Lookout with the Calif Dept. Of Forestry in The Lake Tahoe area of N. Calif. I recently purchased a new Generator from Harbor Freight Tools. Its a Chicago 2200/2400 watt with a Jiangdong Jf168 5.5 hp engine . This unit only came with a owners manual and no pertanent engine information. I plan on using this at an elevation of 8656" location of my Fire Lookout. My concern / question is this: Will and how do I make an adjustment for the higher elevation on the carbuerator without effecting the governor or idle settings? Is this necessary? or should I expoect no problems? Also, The book reccommends 3/4 quart 10-30 motor oil to fill oil resevoir. I did this and it was too much. Engine began coughing , so I drained a little out and it got better. The dipstick does not have a full line on it so Im guessing it should be near the bottom thread level to be accurate. Am I correct on this? Please reply as soon as possible . Thanks Ric B


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are no adjustments on these carburetors that can be made. If it turns out to be a problem then the jet in the carburetor would have to be replaced. This would not require any adjustments to the governor. Oil level is safe as long as it reaches the threaded area where the filler plug screws in, it should not overflow when the plug is removed.


----------

